# Jet Ski Hire



## Mr Rossi

Want to go Jet Ski-ing this Friday. Anyone know the best place for this, prices, hourly rate etc?


----------



## JohnBradly

Mr Rossi said:


> Want to go Jet Ski-ing this Friday. Anyone know the best place for this, prices, hourly rate etc?


Really good in Sharjah. Can't remember the name exactly, but there is a big lake in Sharjah right behind where all the rich Arabs live, (someone pass the name).

The price is very reasonable, and the rules are pretty lax, meaning you have free roam of where you go. 

Along the coast of the lake there is a row of small tents that will do jet ski hire. BEWARE as they will most likly thing you're a tourist and try to rip you off on price. Haggle well, and you'l get them down to about 50DHS for 30-45 mins. I went once and they tried to charge me over 800DHS!, but after 10 mins I got them to 60. Ever since I wont get one one for anything more.


----------



## Hash4272

Mr Rossi said:


> Want to go Jet Ski-ing this Friday. Anyone know the best place for this, prices, hourly rate etc?


i would like to go also ... but dont know of rates and stuff so let me do some search and find out


----------



## Mr Rossi

Is that on the Sharjah side of the estuary facing Al Mamzar Park, cheers for the nod on prices btw.


----------



## marc

Hi Guys,

Thanks for this thread, I went yesterday, little tricky to find the road but I have got it now, going to be there every week!

They were asking 170 AED per hour, I got it for 100 aed per hour - did a 2 hour run. - Great jet ski, pretty new and very fast. 

Water is great....

Best way to get there is follow the corniche down to Sharjah Chamber of Commerce and just keep to the beach road, then you come to the little stands...


----------



## Mr Rossi

I went there yesterday too, same place  Did two 30 mins sessions at 60 AED each, would have done longer but it was enough for the people I was with. 

Probably could have got it cheaper as they pounced on the car proper as we pulled up and just went with the first guy once we got it to 60.

Someone did tell me before though to point out the scratches and bumps on the ski before you get on it and they've been known to try and charge folk for damages, though there was no problems with us. 

Also as we left the guy renting them out said to me that the busier it is the dearer it is, come on a Friday afternoon and he won't be able to give me special price for being his friend.

Anyway a proper superb laugh, can imagine going up there a lot more often too


----------



## marc

Yeah, he asked me to check dents and scratches as well. 

It was great, 2 hours is plenty, next time I will do 1 hour with a 30 mins break or something before going out again. 

I cant feel my arms or legs lol


----------



## mikeyb

This looks cool, I can feel a forum trip coming on....


----------



## ultramind

that's 2 mins driving from my place  , if you guys are planning to go ......... just tell em when


----------



## Jynxgirl

May seem like an odd question, but what did the girls wear?


----------



## mikeyb

Jynxgirl said:


> May seem like an odd question, but what did the girls wear?


I assume they give you a lifejacket?? so whatever you want I guess, wet suit, t shirt and shorts??

Do you fancy it?


----------



## pamela0810

We used to go jet skiing over at Garhoud before they closed the place down...wore shorts Jynxy and they provide you with a life jacket, which is extremely important for people who don't know how to swim, like me  
It was a lot of fun and very thrilling to watch people whiz past me while I cruised at a breezy 30kmph


----------



## Jynxgirl

Yes, will deffinatly come along to this outing if possible. 

Curious what uniform should be in sharjah for this. Dont want to offend. Seems my rashguard and shorts were not appropriate in a snorkeling outing to my marine buddies (well, their wives.... )


----------



## pamela0810

Gee I wonder why their wives would take offence to a beautiful blonde woman wearing a rashguard :confused2: and shorts?? :confused2:

Don't they have this at the Dubai beaches?


----------



## ultramind

it's ok you can wear whatever you want .. rashguard and shorts are fine , on the contrary of whatever you guys believe about Sharjah , I live in that area " Al Khan " , and there is a public beach near by where everybody ( men & women ) wear normal swim shorts and bikinis ...... yes bikinis in Shj  ... and nobody seems to have a problem with that


----------



## Crammy

The ski's at mamzar are fine for a little blast, however you can get brand new and much faster jet skis. I saw an advert on dubizzle - not sure how legit it is but he has much better skiis - although they do cost more than the cheap ones at Mamzar.

His number is xxxx

I've not actually used him yet so if anyone does before me, let me know.

Crammy


----------



## bryan44

Does anyone know if there will be people renting jet ski's on Thursday, or is it only on weekends?

Also, where exactly is it? If I am coming from Dubai, driving East on Al Ittihad Rd, then I get off on Al Taawun St or Al Khan Rd and head toward the water. Then which way?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Not sure if it is everyday but there is a map here - Jetski rental Sharjah, UAE.

Exit Al Taawun St and follow it round to the roundabout. Take a left here heading towards some government buildings, they look quite ornate you can't miss them. Go round the bad of them and you'll get on to the road that hugs the coastline.

Follow this round as if facing towards Dubai and you will come across about 12-16 little stands by the road/beach.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Just back from Sharjah and the guy (not our usual guy) tried to con us saying I damaged the jetski. Basically they get you look over the fibre glass, you point out a few rips in the rubber, told its ok and sign the form. 

The jetski's also have little bumpers at the back held on by 4 heavy duty bolts, obviously you don't pay to much attention to it. When I got back in one side of the bumper was bent right up and the guy was saying damage. Upon closer inspection, which the guy was reluctant I did, I saw there was no shredded hole where the bolt would have been and this was taken out on purpose. 

Anyway, big arguement, the guy wanted 500 AED, I just kept saying this is a trick for tourists, I'm not an idiot etc. After 15 mins or so another guy stepped out the shadows and asked what the problem was, he spoke fluent English so told him. He said I did sign the waiver checking it over and saying it was ok. I said I did, but it's unrealistic to expect the customer to count bolts in the jet ski's hull and this is so obviously a con and I'm not having it.

At this point my fed up wife said, ok lets call he police when the new guy said no need for that, he will sort it. Took the original worker to one side and said in their own language that he'd picked the wrong westerners to try this on, they knew the scam etc etc. Also heard the words newspaper and internet 

After this he apologised and please don't be put off coming back and went on our way. We were aware before that this was common but not entirely sure how it was done. I'll go back just with a different guy and the warning to anyone is count the bolts in the rear side bumpers when inspecting it.


----------



## Dozza

Mr Rossi said:


> Just back from Sharjah and the guy (not our usual guy) tried to con us saying I damaged the jetski. Basically they get you look over the fibre glass, you point out a few rips in the rubber, told its ok and sign the form.
> 
> The jetski's also have little bumpers at the back held on by 4 heavy duty bolts, obviously you don't pay to much attention to it. When I got back in one side of the bumper was bent right up and the guy was saying damage. Upon closer inspection, which the guy was reluctant I did, I saw there was no shredded hole where the bolt would have been and this was taken out on purpose.
> 
> Anyway, big arguement, the guy wanted 500 AED, I just kept saying this is a trick for tourists, I'm not an idiot etc. After 15 mins or so another guy stepped out the shadows and asked what the problem was, he spoke fluent English so told him. He said I did sign the waiver checking it over and saying it was ok. I said I did, but it's unrealistic to expect the customer to count bolts in the jet ski's hull and this is so obviously a con and I'm not having it.
> 
> At this point my fed up wife said, ok lets call he police when the new guy said no need for that, he will sort it. Took the original worker to one side and said in their own language that he'd picked the wrong westerners to try this on, they knew the scam etc etc. Also heard the words newspaper and internet
> 
> After this he apologised and please don't be put off coming back and went on our way. We were aware before that this was common but not entirely sure how it was done. I'll go back just with a different guy and the warning to anyone is count the bolts in the rear side bumpers when inspecting it.


Similar thing happened to me & a friend in Kuwait. Part of the rental agreement there was they kept your passport whilst your out on the ski. The steering link arm off the pump had broken & they were saying it was my friends fault. To cut a long story short, unless he gave them 500KD, they wouldnt give him his passport back.

Be aware people, im sure some tourists get stung frequently


----------



## INFAMOUS

This is why I bought my own


----------



## Chris-Dubai

*Jet Ski Cheaters*



Dozza said:


> Similar thing happened to me & a friend in Kuwait. Part of the rental agreement there was they kept your passport whilst your out on the ski. The steering link arm off the pump had broken & they were saying it was my friends fault. To cut a long story short, unless he gave them 500KD, they wouldnt give him his passport back.
> 
> Be aware people, im sure some tourists get stung frequently



My god, unbelievable what dodgy people are doing to make some cash!

I went few days ago with a group of friends to a new jet ski rental place not far from Dubai Marina and it was amazing! Very powerful jet skis and friendly european people. We had lot of fun and just when we left, it arrives a group of girls crazy for jet skis :-(

I really recommend it, a lot of space to ride freely, flat sea, beautiful landscape and the area is not congested like sharjah.

The place is called ghantoot water sport, it is where was Plastik.
At least once a month we'll be back there.

Chris


----------



## marc

Hi Chris,

I thought that place closed down, great to hear they are back.

This is the ghantoot exit by Al Jazira / Golden Tulip resort? is it at the back of the hotel? 

How much and what CC are the jet skis?


----------



## themash

marc said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I thought that place closed down, great to hear they are back.
> 
> This is the ghantoot exit by Al Jazira / Golden Tulip resort? is it at the back of the hotel?
> 
> How much and what CC are the jet skis?


I just did a search, looks like www. jetskidubai. Com is open, will need to give it a go as I found the ones at Sharjah really slow, these look more expensive but if they are fast it will be worth it.


----------



## Chris-Dubai

marc said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I thought that place closed down, great to hear they are back.
> 
> This is the ghantoot exit by Al Jazira / Golden Tulip resort? is it at the back of the hotel?
> 
> How much and what CC are the jet skis?


Hi marc,

before it was managed by the hotel and now there is a proper company.
You are right, is inside Golden Tulip Al Jazira Hotel and Resort; as soon as you enter in the hotel, turn left and they are parked down at the marina.

The Company is planning big things, to bring wake-boarding and other water-sports. Also they're gonna build the first racetrack on water! It sounds crazy but definitively wanna see, the place is perfect for any water activity.

Jetski are 1,500cc, worth every dirham.

I cannot wait to ride again!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Prices?


----------

